# File open/save mit WebStart



## Guest (23. Mai 2007)

Tag zusammen

Ich beschäftige mich das erste mal mit webstart.
Mein Programm hat eine Funktion Datenbank-Backups zu erstellen und wieder einzulesen.
Als Standalone-App funzt das ja sehr simpel mit File bzw. nem FileWriter.
Jetzt möcht ich die App aber gern per WebStart laufen lassen und da geht das natürlich nicht.
Könnte mir bitte jemand einen (wenn möglich detailierten) Vorschlag machen wie ich das am besten bewerkstellige?
Ich weiß auch nicht ob ich die Backup-Datei auf dem Client oder dem Server ablegen soll. Hat irgendwie beides so seine Vor- und Nachteile.
Ich wär dankbar wenn mireiner helfen könnt.

LG Daniel


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2007)

Webstart ist ein launch Mechanismus, mehr nicht.
Es handelt sich weiterhin um stand-alone Anwendungen.
Wenn du aus der Sandbox rausmöchtest musst die die Anwendung signieren.


----------



## Guest (23. Mai 2007)

Hi Wildcard

Sorry wegen der missglückten Ausdrucksweise.
Mit dem FileOpenService / FileSaveService könnte ich ja auf den Client schreiben.
Naja muß ich mir noch überlegen wo ich die Backups speichern will.

Danke Dir

Daniel


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mai 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sorry wegen der missglückten Ausdrucksweise.
> Mit dem FileOpenService / FileSaveService könnte ich ja auf den Client schreiben.


Wohin den sonst? Glaubst du dein Programm läuft durch Webstart auf magische Weise sowohl auf dem Server, als auch auf dem Client?
Nochmal: es handelt sich um eine Client-seitige Stand-Alone Applikation.


----------

